# OCZ Vertex 2 langsam



## Own3r (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe heute meine OCZ Vertex 2 bekommen und nun eingebaut. AHCI Modus ist im BIOS aktiviert. Nun habe ich nach der Windowsinstallertion mal CrystalDiskMark laufen lassen und komme auf solch schlecht Ergebnisse (s.Anhang) 

Was kann ich machen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Juli 2010)

Wo ist den der Anhang  ?


----------



## Own3r (15. Juli 2010)

Ok, hatte Anhang vergessen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Juli 2010)

Da fehlt natürlich richtig viel Performance.

Hast du die SSD an den schwarzen SATA Ports angeschlossen oder an den Blauen?
Die blauen wären nicht so toll, da die über einen Zusatzcontroller angebunden sind.

//es geht doch um das "MSI 790FX-GD70 " aus der Signatur, oder ?


----------



## Own3r (15. Juli 2010)

An den Schwarzen SATA2 Port.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Juli 2010)

Welchen Chipsatz Treiber nutzt du?
Man sollte am besten den Standard von Microsoft nehmen.


----------



## Own3r (15. Juli 2010)

Ich war so doof und habe den E-SATA Controller auf AHCI Mode gestellt! ich muss doch den On-Board ATA Controller unter RAID auf AHCI stellen, oder?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn mich mit deinem Board nicht wirklich aus wegen den Bezeichnungen, aber natürlich muss der onboard (S)ATA Controller auf AHCI stehen


----------



## Own3r (15. Juli 2010)

Ok, aber kann ich jetzt einfach eine Reboot machen, dann AHCI einschalten und Windows funktioniert, oder muss ich in der Registery da irgendwas einstellen?

Vll. hat Win7 ja die tolle Funktion und macht es von selber


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Juli 2010)

Nein, das geht nicht so einfach, leider.
Hier die Anleitung 

Bei mir hat es auch mal funktioniert nach dem umstellen von IDE auf AHCI einfach Windows mit der Starthilfe zu starten, aber auf eigene Gefahr ^^


----------



## Own3r (15. Juli 2010)

Windows 7 hat den AHCI Modus von allein aktiviert, in der Registery ist der AHCI-Treiber auch aktiviert. Im Anhang sind die neuen Benchmarks (nur Sequentiell).

Die sind aber immernoch nicht optimal...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2010)

OK, Glück gehabt, dann schau mal welchen AHCI treiber Windoof jetzt installiert hat (In den Treiberdetails gucken welche Datei genau.)


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2010)

Bei mir sieht das ganze so aus. Bei dir hast du den Intel Treiber installiert. Bei mir habe ich den Standarttreiber von Windows und ich habe keinen Chipset Treiber installiert, da sonst ja Trim nicht funktioniert.

Edit: Nochmal ein AS SSD Screenshot gemacht. Die Ergebnisse sind nicht gut....


----------



## mattinator (16. Juli 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht das ganze so aus. Bei dir hast du den Intel Treiber installiert. Bei mir habe ich den Standarttreiber von Windows und ich habe keinen Chipset Treiber installiert, da sonst ja Trim nicht funktioniert.



Lt. diesem Thread soll TRIM mit den aktuellen Intel-Treibern funktionieren: Erfahrungsbericht Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie 9.6.0.1014 - ForumBase . Da der Thread schon etwas älter ist, sollte es evtl. sogar schon eine aktuellere Version geben.


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe allerdings ein AMD Chipsatz 

Ich downloade gerade erstmal den Chipsatztreiber...gucken was das bringt.


----------



## mattinator (16. Juli 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings ein AMD Chipsatz



Ups, Tschuldigung, hatte ich nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal den AMD SATA AHCI Treiber installiert. Der Befehl "fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify" gibt mir immernoch den Wert "0" (Also aktiviert) an. 

Aber an der Geschwindigkeit hat sich nichts geändert 

Edit: Soll ich vll. mal ein BIOS-Update machen? Ich habe zwar ein aktuelles drauf, es gibt aber noch ne neuere Version.

Edit2: Der Windows-Leistungsindex ist nun von 7,1 auf 7,7 gestiegen!  Booten geht auch sehr schnell, nur frage ich mich, warum die Benchmarks nicht so toll sind.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß das ich den Intel Treiber drauf hab, da wie bereits erwähnt TRIM damit geht 

Ein Biosupdate wäre vielleicht noch eine Idee. Die Vertex 2 hat ja einen sehr neuen Controller.
Ich würds mal probieren. Ansonsten wüsste ich es jetzt auch nimmer


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2010)

Das BIOS-Update werde ich dann wohl machen müssen... es kann eigentlich nichts anderes mehr sein. Die FW der SSD ist auch auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Edit: Neustes BIOS drauf und...keine Veränderung. Ich könnte einfach mal die SSD in einen anderen SATA Slot stecken (Nicht in den Blauen).


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2010)

Alle Versuche haben nichts gebracht, selbst eine Windows neuinstallertion.

Ich habe gelesen, dass viele dieses Problem mit der SSD haben. Z.B. hier: ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - OCZ Vertex 2

Soll ich die SSD behalten, eintauschen gegen ein zB Postville, oder umtauschen und ne neue Vertex 2 nehmen?

Edit: Ich habe im OCZ Forum gelesen, dass das ATTO Benchmark Referenz sei. Ok, habe ich mal durchlaufen lassen (s.Anhang) sind die Werte ok?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Benchmark sieht es ja fast schon i.O. aus. Ein paar MB/s fehlen immer noch, aber im großen und ganzen ganz ok.


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2010)

Ja und da würde ich mal gerne wissen, wo die sind ? Ich bin ja immerhin nah an den Herstellerangaben.

Sonst läuft alles sehr schnell (Windowsleistungsindex ist bei 7,7) booten dauert ca. 20 sek. 

Vll. muss man die SSD erstmal laufen lassen und dann erledigt die FW die nötige Arbeit.


----------



## Meph (16. Juli 2010)

Du solltest weniger auf Benchmarks als auf reelle Geschwindigkeit achten...

Wenn die SSD zu langsam für dich ist - weg damit, falls es nach ein paar 'Tests' reicht, hast du ja was du willst^^


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2010)

Nein, ich bin völlig zufrieden mit der SSD. Mit den Benchmarks hat man nun ja gesehen, dass sie richtig funktioniert und gut ist! Gerade in der Praxis ist sie ein richtiger Performancebooster .


----------



## Falandil (1. September 2010)

Also ich wär froh wenn ich deine Werte hätte, hab die Vertex LE 100GB und irgendwie ist sie immer ein bisschen zu langsam, hat wer ne Idee warum die so langsam ist? Vor allem wundern mich die write-Werte, die ja kaum über 200 MiB/s hinausgehen.


----------



## Schelmiii (12. November 2010)

Schaut euch mal die Schreibwerte meiner Vertex 2 Ex 60 GB, viel zu niedrig oder. Und auch die Read Werte sind recht niedrig. Hab da glaub ich ein echtes Problem. Wobei im Atto Benchmark eigentlich die Werte ganz gut aussehen. Aber beim Windowsstart mekr ich echt, wie langsam es geht.


----------



## Own3r (13. November 2010)

Die Werte sehen aber normal aus. Du musst auf ATTO achten, wenns um die Herstellerangaben geht. AS SSD gibt nur die worst-case Werte an, daher ist bei dir alles i.O..


----------



## Schelmiii (13. November 2010)

OK, aber mir kommt das ganz OS immer noch so träge vor. Wird wohl am Mainboard liegen, des hat grad probleme mim Satacontroller.


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

atto zeigt die maximalwerte an, as ssd die durchschnittswerte.

probleme mit dem controller?
ahci is ja an bei dir, daran sollte es nicht liegen. guck dir mal die benchmarkwerte zu deiner SSD im sammelthread auf seite 1 an.


----------



## roheed (13. November 2010)

hi wie schon vaykir erwähnte kannst mal hier rein schauen ...
da steht alles wichtige drin. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...s-und-alle-wichtigen-infos-zum-thema-ssd.html

deine schreibwerte sind zu geringt. da hilft aber leider nur ein Secure erase.
auch hierzu gibts eine anleitung...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337453-post2.html


mfg


----------



## Schelmiii (13. November 2010)

Ok, ich denk ich werd den Secure erase machen. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------

